

Facebook “Want” Button Released First by AddShoppers - west
http://www.addshoppers.com/facebook-want-own-button/

======
bluetidepro
"AddShoppers is the first social sharing platform to be fully integrated with
Facebook’s new Open Graph actions and Timeline (backstory here)." - That is a
very misleading headline. They are NOT the first by any means. Anyone can do
this with the Open Graph actions now.

~~~
west
I changed it to read like this: "AddShoppers is the first social sharing
platform to be fully integrated with Facebook's new Want / Own actions for
their Open Graph Timeline."

Yes, anyone can do it after they're approved but we are indeed the first.

~~~
mhp
If you are approved, why is there a stackoverflow question asking if this is
ok?
[http://facebook.stackoverflow.com/questions/9364501/released...](http://facebook.stackoverflow.com/questions/9364501/released-
a-want-button-for-facebook-open-graph-cant-find-usage-guidlines-for-t)

~~~
west
Because after this original comment, I want to make 100% sure. The question is
about the button design, not our integration.

------
jsherry
This reminds me a bit of a 2010 post written by Scott Adams of Dilbert fame
re: his visions of a "Facebook Killer":
<http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/facebook_killer/>

Basically a place where you can specify your future wants/plans as opposed to
something that simply logs your past (i.e. current day Facebook).

------
aniro
I cant wait until someone integrates this with their dating site.

Though for clarity we may need a HAD button as well.

------
Kiro
Afaik you can create any actions you want using Open Graph actions. Is this
really something new?

~~~
west
We were first to get approved for Want / Own and then integrate the buttons
into our social sharing platform. It's new. :)

------
timmaah
Facebook is not implementing this feature, but a third party developer via a
facebook app.

~~~
west
It's through Facebook's Timeline-approved "Want" and "Own" action. :)

~~~
matthavener
This sounds like its designed to compete with pininterest. I wonder if they'll
build "walls" of "wants"?

~~~
cledford
Seems logical, or they will use it like a wish list

------
j_c
It'd be a shame to see such a beautifully simple feature that is the iconic
'Like' watered down by a stab-in-the-dark revenue model.

------
ryanmerket
Actually, Payvment released "want" and "own" buttons back on 1/19/2012.
<http://www.payvment.com/blog/?p=1355>

~~~
west
Within Facebook stores. This is for websites outside of Facebook.

~~~
ryanmerket
Eh, you said you were the first, period. A Facebook app tab is just an iframe
so its not like they are doing anything special. So technically they were the
first to use the "want" and "own" buttons.

~~~
west
"These are the first buttons of their kind for use on public websites, not
shops on Facebook."

I appreciate everyone's help in clarifying.

------
ajenkins
Would be awesome if advertisers can tap into this information. Show ads /
discounts to people for products they actually want and haven't already
purchased.

~~~
loceng
I think that would be the primary use case: Try to steal away someone
purchasing one item for another similar or related. I'm doubting the
stickiness on the benefit to those who are the ones who collect the 'wants'
though. Sure, it might advertise their site for a bit (if Facebook chooses to
include it in any users' feeds that is...) though otherwise Facebook will want
to monetize that free exposure by putting paid-for-by-competitor ads (but
really I don't think those 'Wants' will even show very often.

I also see Facebook feeds becoming something familiar with Idiocracy - which
has no appeal to me.

~~~
ajenkins
Makes sense. I was thinking more so from the side of a marketer being able to
target people who specifically state they want your product and excluding
people who already own it. This way you're not spending ad dollars on people
who already have converted. Really interesting how much you can do with this
data.

------
mbarlow
Want, got, had is a part of the concept of Mistash, my startup.
<http://www.mistash.com>

~~~
true_religion
It looks like Pinterest with relabeled buttons.

------
viana007
I think this is a feature to increase views and conversions. Great work ;D

------
cledford
Glad to see Facebook is rolling this out now.

~~~
mhp
That's not actually what's happening. Just a 3rd party dev thing implemented
using open graph actions. In face it's not even clear (contrary to what they
say on their blog post) that they cleared this with Facebook. See
[http://facebook.stackoverflow.com/questions/9364501/released...](http://facebook.stackoverflow.com/questions/9364501/released-
a-want-button-for-facebook-open-graph-cant-find-usage-guidlines-for-t)

~~~
west
The actions have been cleared with Facebook. The debate was using their icon
which we've removed.

Thanks!

------
startupcto
Wow.. This is waiting for a C&D from Facebook. To me, this is a blatant abuse
of their trademark.

<http://www.facebook.com/brandpermissions/logos.php>

~~~
cledford
Read up on open graph

~~~
geoffw8
Yeah, but look at the design - I mean I don't have a position on this, but in
my opinion it LOOKS like a Facebook button... I'm sure they didn't intend
opengraph to be a landgrab of sorts.

~~~
west
They didn't publish any button guidelines so it's a modified Subscribe button.
I would think they'd be more for it as they're getting more eCommerce data.
The post states this: Just to be clear, we were approved by Facebook to use
these Open Graph actions but this is not a “partnership” with Facebook.

Unfortunately it's a bit difficult to get in contact with FB.

~~~
geoffw8
Yeah, look, best of luck to you and we're in a similar space. I'm all for
social commerce, I just think possibly the boundaries of whats within their
intended scope are being pushed here.

I don't want to get into it too much because we'll ultimately see, but I'm
sure if I made a "Don't like" button - they'd kick my ass. I get the feeling
OpenGraph was intended for a service based business, i.e. Geoff just watched
[x] on Netflix.

Best of luck tho.

~~~
west
I think it's a little different because "Own" is an actual approved action
while "Don't like" isn't. Can you shoot me an email (just use our contact
form)? Would love to learn more.

Thanks Geoff!

